# Sex and the City 3 mit Blake Lively, Emma Roberts & Selena Gomez



## Mandalorianer (28 Juli 2011)

*Sex and the City 3 mit Blake Lively, Emma Roberts & Selena Gomez !!!


Sind das die neuen Stars aus „Sex and the City 3“?

Angeblich sollen die Bücher „The Carrie Diaries“ und „Summer in the City“ 
von „SatC“-Erfinderin Candace Bushnell verfilmt werden – und zwar mit Hollywoods heißesten Nachwuchstalenten in den Hauptrollen!​*

Köchel, köchel: Hollywoods Gerüchteküche brodelt derzeit so heiß, dass nicht nur die britische Zeitung „Daily Mail“ die folgende Nachricht aufgeschnappt hat.

Blake Lively (23), Elizabeth Olsen (22), Selena Gomez (19) und Emma Roberts (20) sollen als Hauptdarstellerinnen für die Buchverfilmung von „The Carrie Diaries“ verpflichtet werden.

Bei dem Projekt handelt es sich um die Vorgeschichte von „Sex and the City“, also die junge Teenager- und Studentenzeit von Carrie Bradshaw und ihren drei Busenfreundinnen.

Interessant ist bei dem sogenannten „Prequel“ die attraktive Neubesetzung. Elizabeth Olsen, die kleine Schwester der Olsen-Zwillinge, mimt Carrie Bradshaw. Die Original-Carrie Sarah Jessica Parker (46) soll darüber wenig begeistert sein.

Auch die anderen Rollen übernimmt nicht etwa die alte Garde rund um Cynthia Nixon (45), Kristin David (46) und Kim Cattrall (54), sondern nur halb so alte Newcomerinnen. Disney-Liebling und Justin Bieber-Freundin Selena Gomez ist für die Rolle der braven Charlotte York im Gespräch. Für Emma Roberts, Nichte von Hollywoodstar Julia Roberts, ist die Rolle der rothaarigen Juristin Miranda Hobbs vorgesehen. Blake Lively, neue Freundin von Leonardo DiCaprio und Star der TV-Serie „Gossip Girl“, soll dagegen den Part der männermordenden Samantha Jones übernehmen.

Noch gibt es weder Verträge für den Film noch für die Schauspielerinnen. Sollte dieses Projekt aber eines Tages Wirklichkeit werden, dürfte der Hype um „Sex and the City“ einen neuen Boom erleben.


*Gruss vom Gollum :thumbup:*


----------



## Q (28 Juli 2011)

Hauptsache sie haben wenig an und das passende Schuhwerk   :thx:


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2011)

Q schrieb:


> Hauptsache sie haben wenig an und das passende Schuhwerk   :thx:



ganz meine Meinung


----------



## JKofSpades (15 Dez. 2012)

Please say that theyre joking...it would kinda weird to have the franchise come back to do a prologue with different girls...they had a good run though


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

This would be great!


----------



## mystique (26 März 2016)

It would be weird but why not ahah!


----------



## btvs87 (17 Okt. 2016)

wooow. want to see this


----------

